# Let's work hard together towards the same goal.



## kyotan

大家好!

I've read other 加油threads, and I'm wondering if I can say "一起加油吧。" to mean "Let's work hard together towards the same goal."  or, more like "I will work hard. You will work hard. We are working towards the same goal.  " (Which is "お互いがんばりましょう。”in Japanese）? 

I think there is a Japanese TV drama which title is translated as "一起加油吧", and the Japanese title is non-standard Japanese "がんばって行きまっしょい”。　The standard Japanese would be "頑張って行きましょう。”and it means "Let's work hard together towards the same goal." but it is mostly used for a team, or with a group of people who you have been working with already, not for one person who you've just met for the first time.


I want to use it only to someone who I just met for the first time on an internet forum for learning different languages in a way such as below:

A: "Nice to meet you."
B: "Nice to meet you too."
A: "I'm learning Chinese."
B: "Really? Me too!"
A: "一起加油吧。"  

I don't mean to ask her to spend time studying with me. 
We will study separately, but perhaps greet each other and occasionally exchange messages, talking about what we have learned that day, etc.

Also, could it be possible to say "一起加油。" without "吧" in this situation?
My textbook says　the auxiliary word "吧" at the end　of the sentence makes the sentence sound softer.

Do native speakers say "一起加油。" without "吧" in this situation?
If not, how about in any other situations?

If you do, is it an order such as "We must do this together and you have no choice." ?

Thank you!


----------



## BODYholic

kyotan said:


> Also, could it be possible to say "一起加油。" without "吧" in this situation?
> My textbook says　the auxiliary word "吧" at the end　of the sentence makes the sentence sound softer.
> 
> Do native speakers say "一起加油。" without "吧" in this situation?
> If not, how about in any other situations?
> 
> If you do, is it an order such as "We must do this together and you have no choice." ?



Yes, we do say "一起加油。" without "吧". But it's like what you've been told, "吧" (akin to the English word, "perhaps") helps to soften the tone by adding a degree of uncertainty to the statement.

"一起加油。" is imperative. I can imagine a teacher says "同学们要一起加油。" to his/her class, but never "同学们要一起加油吧。". Or a project team leader may say "我们一起加油。" to motivate his/her team member. "一起加油吧" would sounds rather mellow and uninspiring.

I think "一起加油" is something like がんばれ. I'm not sure as my Japanese language is quite elementary. _Gome ne_. 

Note: _Fighting_!!! (Korean version. As can be seen in most Kdrama.)


----------



## SuperXW

Feel free to use it. 一起加油吧！ doesn't necessarily mean you are working together. You can do your own things, even for different goals.
For example: 
A: I'm going to take an exam tomorrow.
B: I'm going to see an important client tomorrow. 一起加油吧!

And, feel free to omit 吧. With 吧 the sentence sounds "soft", e.g "Let's try our best, shall we?". Without 吧, it sounds like a more determined encouragement, i.e. "Let's try our best!"
It won't sound like "we must do it and you have no choice", unless you say 我们得加油, using 得/必须 to mean "have to/must".


----------



## kyotan

BODYholic said:


> I think "一起加油" is something like がんばれ. I'm not sure as my Japanese language is quite elementary. _Gome ne_.


谢谢回复！

I got it. That makes sense because  がんばれis the imperative form of がんばる。

If that's the case, you would probably say "一起加油吧。" to someone who you just met, as in my OP, but am I right?

********
Added later:
SuperXW answered this question. Thank you.
********
(I like Kdramas, but haven't noticed the word. Perhaps that is because I only understood the Japanese subtitles...)

By the way, it's "Gomen ne". 
Your Japanese is way far better than my Chinese and your mentioning がんばれhelped me understand it so much!

Thank you again!

谢谢回复, SuperXW! Sorry, I didn't see your post until after I posted my comment.

Hello again, everyone.

What should I say in reply to "一起加油。" or "一起加油吧。"?


----------



## YangMuye

As far as I understand, お互いに頑張りましょう is a common expression in that situation, something like あいさつ.
But in Chinese, I have never heard anyone around me saying 一起加油吧.
A similar conversation that happened between a friend and me went like this

A：我最近在学数学
B：我也是
A：这么巧！那我们以后多交流交流吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

kyotan said:


> Do native speakers say "一起加油。"...


I don't.  I would say 咱們一起加把勁.  


kyotan said:


> I want to use it only to someone who I just met for the first time on an internet forum for learning different languages in a way such as below:
> A: "Nice to meet you."
> B: "Nice to meet you too."
> A: "I'm learning Chinese."
> B: "Really? Me too!"
> A: "一起加油吧。"


太好了! 以后我们就可以互相切磋鼓勵.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

一起加油（吧）is perhaps much too drama-styled, and I hardly hear It in my life.


----------



## kyotan

YangMuye said:


> 那我们以后多交流交流吧。



Does this sentence mean "In that case, let's contact one another a lot, from now on."?




Skatinginbc said:


> I don't.  I would say 咱們一起加把勁.
> 
> 太好了! 以后我们就可以互相切磋鼓勵.




谷歌把 “ 咱們一起加把勁.  ” 翻译成 “ Together we work harder ”。
I think 加means add, and 勁means strength, 把 means handle, or used in a sentence such as "我把作业做完了。" to change the word order,  but I am not sure what "把" means in 加把勁. If you could tell me what it means in this phrase, I'd really appreciate it.

Also, does 以后我们就可以互相切磋鼓勵. mean "From now on, can we can encourage each other to learn." ?
Is 就 a conjunction and means "that" ? I think 就 can mean other things such as "right away" and my skills in Chinese is too poor to know which.

I guessed it by thinking....切磋=learn, 鼓勵= encourage, 互相=mutual (so I thought it meant "each other")
But I'm wondering if "切磋鼓勵" is a phrase by itself, such as "切磋琢磨" (a popular phrase in Japan meaning "become better at something by competing with your friend/friendly opponent" here in Japan, but not sure if it is either popular or means the same in Chinese. The online dictionary says that "切磋鼓勵" = 互相研究 but I don't know what "mutual study" can mean....)

Thank you.


----------



## SuperXW

kyotan said:


> Does this sentence mean "In that case, let's contact one another a lot, from now on."?
> 
> 谷歌把 “ 咱們一起加把勁.  ” 翻译成 “ Together we work harder ”。
> I think 加means add, and 勁means strength, 把 means handle, or used in a sentence such as "我把作业做完了。" to change the word order,  but I am not sure what "把" means in 加把勁. If you could tell me what it means in this phrase, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Also, does 以后我们就可以互相切磋鼓勵. mean "From now on, can we can encourage each other to learn." ?
> Is 就 a conjunction and means "that" ? I think 就 can mean other things such as "right away" and my skills in Chinese is too poor to know which.
> 
> I guessed it by thinking....切磋=learn, 鼓勵= encourage, 互相=mutual (so I thought it meant "each other")
> But I'm wondering if "切磋鼓勵" is a phrase by itself, such as "切磋琢磨" (a popular phrase in Japan meaning "become better at something by competing with your friend/friendly opponent" here in Japan, but not sure if it is either popular or means the same in Chinese. The online dictionary says that "切磋鼓勵" = 互相研究 but I don't know what "mutual study" can mean....)


Your understandings are mostly literal, which are basically correct, but some are not very natural.
把 here is the measure word for 勁, kind of like "one handful of strength". This is a special usage. 
I never say words like 以后我们就可以互相切磋鼓勵. To me, 切磋鼓勵 are formal written words. But to me, 一起加油吧 is natural. So you see people in different places have different preference.
切磋, 鼓勵 are two verbs. They can be used together, but not a phrase.
切磋, 琢磨 are also two verbs in Chinese. There usages could be a bit different to Japanese.


----------



## YangMuye

kyotan said:


> Does this sentence mean "In that case, let's contact one another a lot, from now on."?


交流 here means 経験の交流/to exchange or share experiences.
But when I said that sentence, I did not really expect we would often meet and talk about math from now on.
I actually meant something like 今後ともよろしくお願いします. So it was merely an さいさつ.

I think everyone has his own way to make this kind of conversation. Because I have stayed in university for a long time, this is what I usually say when I meet people having the same study interests. But I am afraid such conversation is not common outside of school.

Nevertheless, I will always shy away from saying some thing like “一起努力” or “一起加油” . If there is one who does not work hard enough, then it is _me_ rather than others. I would rather say something like 今后请多多指教. 

If you want to sound natural, you should observe and imitate how native speakers respond in the same situation, rather than try to translate Japanese into Chinese.



kyotan said:


> I guessed it by thinking....切磋=learn, 鼓勵= encourage, 互相=mutual (so I thought it meant "each other")
> But I'm wondering if "切磋鼓勵" is a phrase by itself, such as "切磋琢磨" (a popular phrase in Japan meaning "become better at something by competing with your friend/friendly opponent" here in Japan, but not sure if it is either popular or means the same in Chinese. The online dictionary says that "切磋鼓勵" = 互相研究 but I don't know what "mutual study" can mean....)



Skatinginbc seems to be using 切磋's original definition, i.e. _to improve each other through discussion_. But my impression is, 切磋 is usually associated with competition -- _to improve each other through friendly competition_.

Regarding your original question, although 吧 is not absolutely necessary, it cannot be left out in writing. Just like in Japanese, leaving out the か in いいですか。 will definitely cause confusion. But when you speak, we know from your intonation that you mean 一緒に頑張ろう！ rather than 一緒に頑張るんだ/頑張れ！


----------



## BODYholic

The employment of  the word "交流" is not as common as in, say, China. If  an exchange student from China came to Singapore, we would say "交流"  (verb). But if it is students within the same class or school, it is  uncommon to use the verb  "交流". So in Singapore, "交流" is formal and  usually restrictive in usage. 

In any case, "交流" emphasizes on interaction, whereas "加油" simply means to press on or work harder. 



kyotan said:


> But I'm wondering if "切磋鼓勵" is a phrase by itself, such as "切磋琢磨" (a popular phrase in Japan meaning "become better at something by competing with your friend/friendly opponent" here in Japan, but not sure if it is either popular or means the same in Chinese. The online dictionary says that "切磋鼓勵" = 互相研究 but I don't know what "mutual study" can mean....)


No, "切磋鼓勵" is not a standard or common phrase on its own. The common one is "交流切磋".



kyotan said:


> By the way, it's "Gomen ne".


Aah ... thanks for the correction. I wrote "gome" because I always think it is the short form of "gome/nashai".


----------



## brofeelgood

To me, "一起加油吧" is a rather common form of self/mutual encouragement.

A: 我要考上哈佛!
B: 我要赚很多很多的钱!
C: 我要当演员,红过周润发!
D: 我要练成绝世武功,成为天下无敌! (or whatever)

- 好,那我们一起加油吧!


----------



## kyotan

感謝各位的詳細解答!




BODYholic said:


> Aah ... thanks for the correction. I wrote "gome" because I always think it is the short form of "gome/nashai".



It is one of those slangs some younger people use. The short and informal version is "ごめん。”

I think the stem is "gomen", so it has three beats (拍 as we say it here in Japan) as in "go" + "me" + "n". "gemen（sorry) + ne (kind of like a 语気助词）.
 I mean "stem" as in "tabe" + "ru" = eat. When you hear people say "gomen." it might sound like "gome." In some manga, you might see "ごめ。” It is incorrect, in terms of academic writing or normal grammar. But with "ne", you only hear "gomenne", which has four beats: "go me n ne",  not "go me ne. (three beats.)"  For Japanese speakers, all Chinese pronunciation is difficult but for Chinese speakers, I hear that counting "n" as one independent beat takes some time to get used to.




brofeelgood said:


> 红过周润发!


Sorry, I just could not figure out what "红过"mean.
红 means red or red-faced, and 过 means 超出so does it mean "try hard and become more famous or better than 周润发?
谷歌把 "红过"翻译成 "hung overr" but I think it is not what it means here.

Also, what should I say in reply to "一起加油。" or "一起加油吧。" or any other sentence alike? 
Is there a sentence I can use such as "Yeah, let's!."?


----------



## SuperXW

kyotan said:


> Sorry, I just could not figure out what "红过"mean.
> 红 means red or red-faced, and 过 means 超出so does it mean "try hard and become more famous or better than 周润发?
> 谷歌把 "红过"翻译成 "hung overr" but I think it is not what it means here.
> 
> Also, what should I say in reply to "一起加油。" or "一起加油吧。" or any other sentence alike?
> Is there a sentence I can use such as "Yeah, let's!."?


1. 红 can mean "very popular". And yes, the sentence means "try hard and become more popular than 周润发".
2. You reply: 好，一起加油！


----------



## kyotan

回得好快！多谢！ Thank you so much!


----------

